# First Entry into UK with Spouse Visa



## jmichellep (Jul 11, 2013)

In two days I will be arriving at Heathrow Airport from the USA. This will be my first time entering the UK with my spouse visa. My husband (sponsor) will be meeting me there at the airport. Does anyone have any information about what I can expect at the border? Will I be detained or finger printed or anything? Will I still go through the non-EU immigration line? (I had printed some info about what to expect on arrival but I can't find the papers now and I can't remember where I got them.) Thanks for any help!


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

jmichellep said:


> In two days I will be arriving at Heathrow Airport from the USA. This will be my first time entering the UK with my spouse visa. My husband (sponsor) will be meeting me there at the airport. Does anyone have any information about what I can expect at the border? Will I be detained or finger printed or anything? Will I still go through the non-EU immigration line? (I had printed some info about what to expect on arrival but I can't find the papers now and I can't remember where I got them.) Thanks for any help!


Hey,
Entry in UK with spouse visa in hand shouldn't make you worry at all. You will simply be questioned (general), answer them honestly and make sure your husband is there in time and you will be fine. 
why will they detain you?? I don't think so. 

Best of luck


----------



## jmichellep (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you! That makes me feel better! For some reason, I thought I had to be interviewed or finger printed or something!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They may still take fingerprints - very quick electronic scan. Some questions that may be put to you include have there been any changes since visa was issued, where your husband is, his job, your UK address and possibly be told to renew your leave in 2.5 years and no public funds.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You will go through the non-EU line.


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh! fingerprints, never did that previously, so had no clue, guess introduced recently. but that's fine and yes questions related my husband , his job and my type of visa was asked at the time of my entry and that was 2 yrs back.  Thanks for the update


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the useful information. So in the instance of a non Eu passport holder going through the non EU line with a child who has a British passport would they still just go through non EU line? I imagine so??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can go either. If officer manning EU line thinks you are going to take too much time, they will tell or direct you to a non-EU desk.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks Joppa..


----------

